# Pick-up Camper



## magnumrecovery (Aug 26, 2008)

I just accquired a slide-in pickup camper. Does anyone else use them? 

And how is the easiest why to secure it to the truck? I dont intend on using it a whole lot, just occasionally when I take my daughter hunting on the NF and WMA.


----------



## Serial Killer (Aug 26, 2008)

Hey:  I have one.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Look into getting a belly bar for the front.  It bolts to the frame rails. http://www.hijacker.com/pages/campertiedowns/bellybar.htm I have the happy jack buttons on the back bumper corners. http://www.adventurerv.net/happijac-button-with-clip-caur-universal-rear-tiedown-p-140.html  I think Cabelas is running that belly bar on sale.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Aug 27, 2008)

I had a very old one years ago and used chains and
turnbuckles to the front bed cargo holes....


----------

